# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  **കവിത -നിശ്ചലം.**

## Vineeth vasudevan

നിശ്ചലം........

പാതി മുറിച്ച നാളികേരം 
 അതില്* എന്നാ നനവുള്ള
തിരിനാളങ്ങള്* .
തൊട്ടടുത് നിലവിളക്കും,
ചന്ദനത്തിരിയും.
പരസ്പരം ധൂമം
സൃഷ്ട്ടിച്ച അവര്*ക്കരികില്*
ഒരാള്* കിടക്കുന്നു.
കണ്ണടച്ച് വലിയൊരു
ഉറക്കത്തിലേക്കു
അഴ്ന്നതു പോലെ..
ഞാനൊന്നു നോക്കി
രോദനം കൊള്ളുന്ന
എല്ലാവരിലും ഉറ്റവരുടെ
രൂപം, മുഖം...
പിന്നെ എങ്ങോ
അകലനൊരുങ്ങി നിന്ന
ജഡത്തിനെയും....
അയ്യോ...എന്*റെ
മുഖം...

----------


## PunchHaaji

kollam...  :Whistle1:

----------


## Athira

*Good, Keep it UP*

----------


## Spartan

:Good:  very nice... !!!

----------


## maryland

good... :Good:

----------


## JabbaR

Adipoly da

----------


## arunthomas

climax porichutto...

----------


## Naradhan

Appa prethamaarunna ..........  :Scared:

----------


## adarshpp

nice...........

----------


## kandahassan

super bhai.....................

keep writing :Clap:

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

> climax porichutto...


thanx macha............ :Coolthumb:

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

> super bhai.....................
> 
> keep writing


tnx brtr.........
new writtings????????????

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

hey...tnx....

----------


## S.K

kollaam..maashe..

----------


## Hari

:Good:  ..........

----------


## Spunky

Excellent.. continue writing  :Hi:

----------


## mampilly

kavitha kollam. pakshe ee premeyam orupadu vayichittundu

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

> kavitha kollam. pakshe ee premeyam orupadu vayichittundu


ths s get the isprtn from one i was red

----------

